# Jo faig/faç



## Elessar

Hola companys,

M'agradaria conéixer l'abast geogràfic que té la forma *faç* per a la 1a persona del present d'indicatiu del verb _fer_ (_jo faç_). En l'Horta de València és una forma que persones d'una certa edat encara usen, però ha reculat en favor de _faig_, que és la que usem els jóvens. M'agradaria saber, doncs, si eixe _jo faç_ s'utilitza en més comarques.

Gràcies!


----------



## ampurdan

A les comarques gironines no s'utilitza "faç".

A Barcelona hi ha gent que diu "fai" en comptes de "faig".


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia;

em sorprens amb la teua comunicació i demanda, però jo que he deprès a parlar en valencià a l'Horta , concretament a la del nord, i en tinc una edat que, potser encaixaria dins d'açò que tu dius "persones de certa edat", no he sentit el que tu dius: *jo faç ;* sempre ha estat la forma _*jo faig.*_ O serà que soc més jove que no pensava?   ; per a la segona persona si, però ja és la forma correcta: *tu fas* (escrita amb ese).  He sentit la vacil·lació al subjuntiu que encara veig que segueix fent-se (i que si estic despistat  "_me s'ascapa_" a mi també, la incorrecta: jo fatja/faja) entre la normativa i la popular apitxada: *jo faça o jo "fatja/faja"* (pronunciat *fatxa*) i la conjugació de totes les persones seguint la forma que havia la 1a.(tu faces/tu fatges- ell/ella faça/fatja/faja....). Podries nomenar la zona de l'Horta on dius que has sentit aquesta forma. 

Salut i força


----------



## Agró

A la conjugació del DCVB hi apareixen totes aquestes formes per a la primera persona del present d'indicatiu en la varietat baleàrica:

*faç*, 
  faig, 
  fac, 
  façc

però no sé pas fins a quin punt s'utilitza.


----------



## Elxenc

Agró said:


> A la conjugació del DCVB hi apareixen totes aquestes formes per a la primera persona del present d'indicatiu en la varietat baleàrica:
> 
> *faç*,
> faig,
> fac,
> façc
> 
> però no sé pas fins a quin punt s'utilitza.



Hola i bona matinada;


Acabe de mirar al DCVB de paper i me tornat a sorprendre. També dóna per al valencià la forma "*faç*" (supose que pronunciat fas) que citava Elessar, també m'he trobat que en senyala les formes faig (la que jo conec, de sempre, i crec que més estesa) i la forma "_*faigc*"_ (que no sé com es diferenciarà de la forma faig. A mi, em resulta difícil pronunciar eixa ce final). En canvi no  dóna com a valenciana la forma "*fac*" (li la adjudica només als baleàrics), i que jo si que he sentit més d'una volta entre els parlants del Vinalopó, això sí, quan parlen entre ells; quan hi ha algú "*di fora*", se'n passen a l'estàndard i abandonen les peculiaritats pròpies. Aquesta darrera forma (_fac_) mai no m'ha estranyat sentir-la, puix sé que hi hagué una repoblació de Dénia cap avall, amb mallorquins després de l'expulsió dels moriscs, i certes particularitats mallorquines es deixen sentir per les terres del sud valencià, i no només n'és l'ús del salat a Tàrbena i pobles propers.
A vore si Elessar ens diu a quina zona de L'Horta (Horta Nord, Central i Sud) ha sentit la forma *faç*, per "creuar" la zona amb dades històriques. A l'Alguer també n'és l'única forma històrica.

Salutacions


----------



## Cento

Jo només recorde haver sentit "jo faig". En canvi, les formes del subjuntiu si que és molt comú, en el valencià col·loquial de l'Horta, fer-les com diu Elxenc: jo fatxa, tu fatxes, ell fatxa i ells fatxen en comptes de les normatives jo faça, tu faces, ell faça i ells facen. Encara que darrerament crec que hi guanyen terreny les formes normatives.


----------



## Elessar

Pensant-ho bé, la forma _faç _l'he sentida, no exactament en els municipis de l'Horta de València, sinó en parlants de la mateixa ciutat, concretament del barri del Cabanyal.


----------



## Elxenc

Elessar said:


> Pensant-ho bé, la forma _faç _l'he sentida, no exactament en els municipis de l'Horta de València, sinó en parlants de la mateixa ciutat, concretament del barri del Cabanyal.



A vore. Exactament on? Al Cabanyal, al Grau, al Canyamelar o a la Sèquia del Gas? Es una broma que els de València-ciutat fem/feiem als "poblats marítims", perquè eren pobles diferents fins la integració (absorció) per l'ajuntament de València cap a la fi del XIX , almenys fins farà uns 30 anys, als que no eren del Grau els molestava que els anomenaren grauers, i et feien l'observació que n'eren de...

Fora de la xala. Aquesta gent, els "grauers", tenien la fama de conservar el valencià més ric i autèntic que no al cap i casal. Jo no he tingut cap relació o molt minsa amb aquests parlants.  Supose que serà les peculiaritats que se n'han perdut amb la "marxa" dels parlants més vells. Ara no crec que ningú diga ja "lo barco" (crec que ja se n'ha parlat), expressió que a l'any 76 jo encara sentí a l'Horta Sud. La modernor (normativisme) aplega a tots els racons.

Salutacions.


----------



## ACQM

Elxenc said:


> i la forma "_*faigc*"_ (que no sé com es diferenciarà de la forma faig. A mi, em resulta difícil pronunciar eixa ce final).



És una forma molt comuna pel centre de Catalunya, incorrecta i de parla poc curosa, pero comuna. Sovint diem "faic" i "vaic" en comptes de "faig" i "vaig".


----------



## Cento

Hola!
Elessar, jo sóc del Cabanyal i no recorde haver oït mai "jo faç".
Salut!


----------



## germanbz

Cento said:


> Jo només recorde haver sentit "jo faig". En canvi, les formes del subjuntiu si que és molt comú, en el valencià col·loquial de l'Horta, fer-les com diu Elxenc: jo fatxa, tu fatxes, ell fatxa i ells fatxen en comptes de les normatives jo faça, tu faces, ell faça i ells facen. Encara que darrerament crec que hi guanyen terreny les formes normatives.



Fins i tot per a eixe subjuctiu he sentit a més del "fatxa" que assenyales un altra versió jo "fatxga" i els "fatxguen" probablement com a conseqüència de l'incoativització del verb fer "faigc". Pot ser un fenòmen similar a dorc-dorga (amb el verb dormir)


----------

